# My experience with TB-500 and BPC-157



## procore (Feb 18, 2015)

Please let me know if I have to take away the sources?

I have had problems with my shoulder and elbow(tennis elbow) for about a half year, so I thought it was time to do something about it.
I decided to give BPC-157 and TB-500 a try.
First l used BPC-157 orally and It didn't work for me so I started to pin, BPC-157 and stacked it with TB-500, injected with a slin pin 29G 5/8.
This topic is also shared at other forums.

*This is my shopping list (£285.25):*

*Source 1 (*www.uk-peptides.com*): Total of £231.25*
BPC-157 5mg BPC-157 5mg 5pcs £16.95 £84.75
Thymosin Beta 4 2mg (TB500) Thymosin Beta 4 2mg (TB500) 10pcs £13.00 £130.00
10ml Bacteriostatic Water 10ml 3pcs £5.50 £16.50

*Source 2 (*www.purepeptidesuk.com*) Total of £54*
BPC 157 5mg Made in USA £18.00 3pcs. £54.00

*And this is how it went:*
*W35: Start to take BPC-157 Orally (source 1).*
Trained hard, no rehab and didn't notice any improvements
*W36: BPC-157 Orally (Source 1).*
Trained hard, no rehab and didn't notice any improvements
*W37: BPC-157 Orally (Source 1).*
Trained hard, no rehab and didn't notice any improvements
*W38: Start to pin BPC-157 310*2/day (source 1) for shoulder and elbow, stacked with TB500 2*2gram/week (source 1).*
Trained hard, no rehab and didn't notice any improvements in training exercises, daily motion is starting getting better.
*W39: BPC-157 620*2/day (source 1 & source 2) for shoulder and elbow, stacked with TB500 2*2gram/week (source 1).*
Just trained leg this week, no rehab, daily motion is better, shoulder is ok, still some soreness in elbow.
*W40: BPC-157 620*2/day (source 2) for shoulder and elbow, stacked with TB500 2*2gram/week (source 1).*
Just trained leg, no rehab, daily motion is better, shoulder is ok, still some soreness in elbow.
*W41: TB500 2gram (source 1).*
Trained shoulder and back on Monday and today arms, shoulder is ok, still soreness in elbow.

*Conclusion (W41):*
I am disappointed, after all the positive reviews I have read about this stuff.
My elbow is still hurting. Shoulder is actually better, can perform exercises that I could not do before, but with some discomfort. Hopefully this is not a temporary improvement.

*Now week 43*, Elbow no difference, same sh*t, Shoulder is slightly better but definitely not healed.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

procore said:


> Please let me know if I have to take away the sources?
> 
> I have had problems with my shoulder and elbow(tennis elbow) for about a half year, so I thought it was time to do something about it.
> I decided to give BPC-157 and TB-500 a try.
> ...


 im confused with your post. was bpc only admin'd for 3 weeks by injection? could explain why...took me 6 before i noticed anything.

secondly were they mixed in same pin? im not 100% on this but i was told this ruins them...


----------



## procore (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes, Injection was only three weeks (total 6 week with oral) and I didn't mix it (separated pins). Why, I have read many post where people have good results after 3 weeks(both for injection and orally) and after my 6 week I barley didn't notice any improvements. I am going to start Test and Deca on Monday and maybe Deca will help me.

So how long does you guys run BPC.157 and at how much?


----------



## Disparity (Oct 17, 2016)

Are those prices correct? The TB500 you've purchased is less than half price of the stuff I bought from purepeptides!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

What job do you do? I've had tennis elbow. It took 18 months to fcuk off. I had a cortisone injection which was heavenly but the pain returned after 3 months. I took time out of the gym at 2 months at a time x 3 times to rest my arms. All the while I was still using computers at work and using them a lot on a daily basis. Repetitive strain. The pain went once I left my job. New job - no typing - no pain 

As LJB stated, I don't feel 3 weeks is near long enough either. Tennis elbow is a fcker. Personally, review training as in "rest" and maybe go see a sports massage therapist/physio.


----------



## procore (Feb 18, 2015)

*Update:*

*W50: *My shoulder is pain free and just feeling some discomfort in my elbow. I haven't taking TB500 and BPC-157 since W41
What I have done instead is: changed the mouse to a so called rollerMouse (Working behind a computer all day long, thank for the tip @bjaminny). Stopped doing the exercises that provoked pain. And started Deca and Test W44.

Now I can almost perform every exercise without and discomfort!!!

@Disparity TB500 was 2 ml and not 5ml


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

injections are the most common means for administering therapeutic proteins and peptides because of their poor oral bioavailability. it would not survive the gastrointestinal tract,

i would say the first 3 weeks you wouldn't have noticed a difference with it being oral

when switching to pinning did you micro pin around the injured areas or was it sub Q ?

i found TB500 helped alot with my shoulder with lowering the inflammation to increase movement i still run TB500 every now and then as a maintenance dose.

ive ordered from each of your sources and can say i would back them up. i know there are many positives with these healing peptides its a shame they didnt help you 
thanks for doing a log

always interesting to see


----------



## procore (Feb 18, 2015)

No I didn't do micro injection around the injured area. I just did one injection a day as near as possible at each injured area.


----------

